# Beyonce - WOOT! WOOT! Clean laundry thread.



## shesulsa (Sep 16, 2009)

Mr. Gordon Nore pointed out in this thread that we are putting too much energy into someone's negative behavior and ... after having participated in that thread vociferously myself, I decided to start with the woman in the mirror.  Here's to you, Gordon! :cheers:

So!  How about Beyonce, eh?  She handed over her time to Taylor Swift so she could have her moment on stage for a music award.  What class!


----------



## Omar B (Sep 16, 2009)

And she's hot as all hell!


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 16, 2009)

Omar B said:


> And she's hot as all hell!


Agreed... and Taylor isn't so bad on the eyes either. :uhyeah:


----------



## Live True (Sep 16, 2009)

While I'm not a huge Taylor Swift fan (she's just a little toooo sweet for me)....I was also impressed with the way she handled the outburst and Beyonce's invitation.  She showed a great deal of grace in those moments, especially for a 19 year old!


----------



## Omar B (Sep 16, 2009)

Never heard of Taylor Swift till Monday morning when all this contraversy was all over the news.


----------



## d1jinx (Sep 16, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm........   Beyonce.... :fanboy:


----------



## celtic_crippler (Sep 16, 2009)

Way to represent, Beyonce! :asian: Very classy! 

Just makes me ..._appreciate_...her even more lol.  :fanboy: -ah...Beyonce...


----------



## Gordon Nore (Sep 16, 2009)

Here's Taylor on The View, where she was quite gracious about the whole thing -- she avoids slamming Kanye...






I believe this is the video for which Taylor won the award. 






Hadn't realized Taylor's only nineteen.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Sep 16, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> Here's to you, Gordon! :cheers:



Why thank you, Shelusa.



> So!  How about Beyonce, eh?  She handed over her time to Taylor Swift so she could have her moment on stage for a music award.  What class!



Beyonce has the kind of good old fashioned work ethic that I attributed to the late Patrick Swayze in the memorial thread -- http://martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1219534&postcount=19

I think she is someone who is genuinely appreciative of the success that she has. It's not enough to be talented or to be liked -- it's what you do with it. I'm a good case in point. I'm forty-nine years old. My MTV / MuchMusic days are behind me. I know exactly who Beyonce is and what she's done. Kanye not so much. There's a reason why certain artist achieve a very broad appeal.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2009)

Yup, everyone came out looking good here save for...well, in the spirit of this thread, let's leave it at that!


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 16, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> I believe this is the video for which Taylor won the award.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My gf showed me that video and I thought it was nicely done... and the music is good too. Not too big on country music but when it's done like THAT (musically) hey... I'm for it.


----------



## David43515 (Sep 16, 2009)

I think it`s interesting that Gordon compares the "good old fashioned work ethic" and manners of Beyonce and Swayze, and both of them grew up in Texas. So did Tommy Lee Jones, another actor I often hear being mentioned as having class, excellent manners, and a strong work ethic.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 16, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Never heard of Taylor Swift till Monday morning when all this contraversy was all over the news.


 
Dude, I thought your a music journalist? And you never even heard of her? I'm not a fan of her music, but hell, I've known of her a long time now.


----------



## Omar B (Sep 16, 2009)

My work usually deals with people who play instruments since a large part of my work has to do with not just articles but the lessons and sheet music that go with it.  Much of my work is centered around metal, jazz and classical so no, never heard of her.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 16, 2009)

Omar B said:


> My work usually deals with people who play instruments since a large part of my work has to do with not just articles but the lessons and sheet music that go with it. Much of my work is centered around metal, jazz and classical so no, never heard of her.


 
Fair nuff. Not trying to give you a bad time. I know I haven't heard of everyone in my business.


----------



## d1jinx (Sep 17, 2009)

well, if one good thing came out of this.... people know who Taylor Swift is now.


----------



## crushing (Sep 17, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Never heard of Taylor Swift till Monday morning when all this contraversy was all over the news.


 
Maxim (or was it Blender?) put her on the top 100 hottest women list, so I'm surprised you hadn't heard of her.  

I don't follow or particularly care for pop country and couldn't name one of her songs, but I've seen her all over the place; music industry magazine covers like Rolling Stone, Maxim magazine, Blender Magazine, pitching products on TV, TV shows, heard commercials for her concerts on the radio, etc.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 17, 2009)

Interesting how we went from discussing good character and class to how hot she is.


----------



## Omar B (Sep 17, 2009)

crushing said:


> Maxim (or was it Blender?) put her on the top 100 hottest women list, so I'm surprised you hadn't heard of her.
> I don't follow or particularly care for pop country and couldn't name one of her songs, but I've seen her all over the place; music industry magazine covers like Rolling Stone, Maxim magazine, Blender Magazine, pitching products on TV, TV shows, heard commercials for her concerts on the radio, etc.



She's a singer, I work for Guitar World Magazine and freelance at Guitar Player Magazine.  If you are not good enough to give a _master class_ like Berklee Professor Joe Stump, GIT professor Paul Gilbert, neo-classical master Yngwie Malmsteen, jazz great Allan Holdsworth, etc I'm just not gonna know or care who you are.  Pop music adds nothing to my musical knowledge or technical skill.  If I can't learn from it then I'm not gonna listen to it and it's not gonna even be mentioned to me by my boss editor Alan Paul.  And yes, this does mean the great majority of music.  

As for magazines, I'm too busy I really only read what I work on or my friends work on.


----------

